# lining thickness



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hiyas   

im sure this has been asked before but i can't find it   

i had a scan this morning, day 8 and my womb lining is only 4.5mm. thing is though i'll probably be back in for my iui on friday as it works quite quickly for me.

that to me sounds very thin, the doc says its okay but it does sound rubbish doesn't it? any ideas on what i can do? 

do you all think its thin?


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Emma

It is a little thin at the moment, but it usually increases by 1mm a day, so it should be OK by Friday. You can take the little 75mg aspirin tablets to help with the lining, as long as you don't have any stomach problems or allergies though, so it might be worth getting some of those if you don't have any luck with this cycle. 

Best of luck with your basting!!


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

aww thank you    you've made me feel better with that.

can i take the aspirin the whole month?


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, it is often prescribed to people who have a history of miscarriage to help them keep hold of the baby, and some of them take it all the way through pregnancy. You could always have a chat with your clinic about it when you're there Friday if you're worried. Keeping your tummy warm also helps with the lining and follie's, but only up until basting, so maybe fetch out the hot water bottle from now until Friday!

I take aspirin every day, along with umpteen other supplements! I haven't had success so far, but I do always have a good lining, and good size follies, so I think all the stuff I take helps with that.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

i take quite a few supplements too and my follies are always great, its my lining i fall down on unfortunately, which i honestly think is where my problem lies.

im sitting here with one of those stick on heat things and when i go home i'll get the hot water bottle out   

i asked before about aspirin but the doctor told me it wouldn't make any difference. i have some at home so why not, no harm in trying.


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Exactly! The supplements I take probably do naff all, but it's more about feeling like you're doing everything you can, so if you get a BFN you don't have anything to beat yourself up about. I gave up caffeine, baths, alcohol, kept warm, didn't eat chocolate, gave up artificial sweeteners, took supplements, and still got a BFN, but at least I feel like I did everything I could. My problem is my short luteal phase, and only extra progesterone will help with that.  

Let me know how you get on Friday.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

back in today for another scan and lining is 6.1mm with 2 good sized follies.

am happy bunny today   

aww a short luteal phase must be awful   

i take about 7/8 supplements a night, drink green tea, take cool baths (dont have a shower) and try to eat better. Who knows if its any good but at this stage we'll try anything


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, your lining put on a good growth spurt overnight!! That's excellent. Best of luck for tomorrow.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks moo


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow! just read this and your lining really did grow well!!
Good luck for tomorrow, i just had my iui today and feel so hopeful and upbeat.  Fingers crossed...

Hope you get a lovely nurse like the one I had today.  She was so reassuring and gentle.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks meow 

Trying to be upbeat too, I'm hoping tomorrow is easy, I was a nervous wreck the last time. 

Good luck to you too, we'll keep all fingers and toes crossed that the next two weeks go easy


----------



## bette (Sep 2, 2011)

wow!  that is great it thickened up for you!  did you take the aspirin as suggested above to thicken your lining  i have had a history of miscarriages and my doctor said that when/if i get pregnant again he will put me on aspirin or a blood thinner of some sort to help hold the pregnancy.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

I did, took one as soon as it was suggested  and I also had one of those sticky heat things on 

Could you take aspirin now bette? I don't know how long it can be taken for but i think (avid Internet researcher ) that it can be taken while you're trying?


----------



## bette (Sep 2, 2011)

i guess i could take aspirin now.  i never really thought of it. i will ask my doctor next time! in my 2ww now so i am being optimistic, but, realistic and still preparing for a next time!


----------



## esperanzav (Aug 17, 2011)

My doctor said Clomid is not good for the lining. Only if you don't have lining problems he would recommend it, otherwise he says it affects it negatively. (on the other hand, I don't know how good of an expert he is)

In my case, in Aug. , my first IUI, with a 20mm follie, my lining was only 7.5mm    (menopur + gonal F)


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

am in again for go no.4 and lining was 6.6. it hasnt grown at all since friday   

surely thats too thin?

can you tell this is really bugging me


----------



## esperanzav (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Emma,

I know this is a late reply, but it was just easier for me to stay away from the forum during my 2ww.

I'm sorry to hear about your lining.  I'm not a doctor, but it is a little thin. 

Where are you now in your treatment?


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hi esperanzav, how's things for you?

im due to test on wednesday but i don't think its worked. i feel just the same as i would normally.


----------

